# Get cut or die trying



## brian2440 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have never had an online journal before but I am a slow learner and I will give this a try.  My diet is the hardest thing for me to grasp but I will post and let you all see it.  Going to start at about 2300 cals a day.

Breakfast:
3/4 cup oatmeal
1 cup cottage cheese
1/2 oz of almonds

PWO at 1:30pm:
6oz chicken breast
1/2 cup brown rice
broccoli

4:30pm:
1/2 bag tuna
protein shake
1/2 cup brown rice
broccoli
5 fish oil

Dinnerat 7:30pm:
6oz chicken breast
1/2 cup brown rice
broccoli
6 fish oil

10:30pm:
1/2 bag tuna
protein shake
broccoli
5 fishoil

1:30am:
1 1/2 cup cottage cheese
1/2 oz almonds.

I am doing a push pull routine.  Will take Weds, Sat, and Sun off.  I will do cardio on these off days.  Right now I am 5'10" and 245 pounds .


----------



## brian2440 (Aug 21, 2007)

I was kinda tired today but I put forth my best effort.  

*WG Pulldown: *
50x10
100x8
120x4
120x4

*Seated CG row:*
120x10
130x8
130x5

*SLDL:*
65x10
85x10
85x10
85x10

*Incline DB Curl:*
35x8
35x8

*Standing Bicept Curl:*
70x7
70x7
70x7

*Shrugs:*
95x15
145x15
165x12

My lower back is screwed up and has been for awhile so I try to go easy on it.


----------



## katt (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Brian... good luck on the cut. You should post your diet in the diet section, I'm sure you'll get alot of suggestions there as well! 

So what's your routine .? Full body, split, push/pull/legs?


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 21, 2007)

dude stats were similar to mean height and weight wise i think you should up the cals a touch or 2 touches also from your workout I would try and add some more compound movements and ditch 1 of the curls....but ya ...post your workout program completly!  And GOOD LUCK! im at 225 have 25 more to go wanna race!?!?!! lol me to 200 you to 220?!?!?!?! ok later


----------



## brian2440 (Aug 22, 2007)

katt said:


> Hey Brian... good luck on the cut. You should post your diet in the diet section, I'm sure you'll get alot of suggestions there as well!
> 
> So what's your routine .? Full body, split, push/pull/legs?



Thanks so much.  I am going to try a push/pull/leg split to see if I like.  I haven't worked out in a year so I feel like a newb again lol.  I was going to post diet in diet section if I needed to but I didn't know if ppl would help me in my journal or not.


----------



## brian2440 (Aug 22, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> dude stats were similar to mean height and weight wise i think you should up the cals a touch or 2 touches also from your workout I would try and add some more compound movements and ditch 1 of the curls....but ya ...post your workout program completly!  And GOOD LUCK! im at 225 have 25 more to go wanna race!?!?!! lol me to 200 you to 220?!?!?!?! ok later



Bet your ass we can race.  I was down to 200 pounds before then I just stalled and when my boy was born I quit lifting.  I bought all the stuff I need to workout at home so I am still getting to know what I can do with what I bought.  I am eating around 2300 cals now.  I am not a very good at dieting but I do a good job at sticking to diet.


----------



## brian2440 (Aug 22, 2007)

No workout today.  It was my day off from weights anyway.  Had doctors appt today so I didnt do any cardio.


----------



## brian2440 (Aug 23, 2007)

I did legs today.  Felt really good to do legs again.  

Sqauts:
warmup with just the bar
135x15
155x10
165x10

Walking Lunges:
did 50 pound db in each hand.
50x14
50x14
50x14

Calf Raises:
215x20
225x20
225x20

I have a bad back so I took it easy.  Want to see how much I can do so I don't get my back hurting.


----------

